# trap bait



## cya_coyote

does anyone have a good recipe for **** bait? i have tried a few different ones over the years, but i am looking for something different this year. seems the ones i use are everywhere. something sweeter smelling since everyone is using the strong fishy stuff.

i have been having decent luck with canned salmon mixed with syrup and glycerine, but want a change of pace to keep away from so many stinky kittys. those stripes don't smell as good...

cya


----------



## rstubbs

we dont have many stunks so tuna works great for ***** fox posum wut ever else!


----------



## cya_coyote

draws too many skunks around here. and we have plenty to draw in. 
they seem to be all over the place, or at least everywhere i am trapping.


----------



## trapper14

try mixing some anise oil with corn syrup(light or dark colored). the works well on ***** and will also get a passing fox to check out the set.
if you are still catching skunks, you are probably better off to thin all the skunks out then the ***** will have a chance to get to the set.


----------



## leedokken

A can of cat food should do the trick.


----------



## xdeano

try some molasses, on a white container lid. or some plumb crazy. with either cubby sets or live traps. works great this time of year. just keep it fresh and you'll get 'em
xdeano


----------



## Carey

I live in Alabama and have a work shop out back. I have cats that pretty much live there and keep the mice down. I was having trouble with ***** so I borrowed a trap. It was hit and miss for a while until my wife threw away an old bag of CoCoPuffs. I decided what the hay! In less than a week I've caught 3 ***** and 3 possums. So what can I say? "They go coocoo for COCOPUFFS" Try it!


----------



## panman

Do you have a brook near you?.If you do OR,a pond,put some tin foil on the trap pan.Do this around the time of clear skies at night,when the moon is showing.***** cant go by a set up like this without haveing yo play with that shinney thing!!.Gaught a plile of them doing this,and,the best part is you dont have to be so pickie about hideing the trap.If you set up in a brook put it in a riffel.pan.


----------



## Trapper62

Take a quart of fish oil and mix in 1 ounce of shellfish oil and 1 ounce of crayfish oil. (It needs to be crayfish oil though)

That will outperform any set with pure fishoil and bait


----------



## Carey

Look! I got cats, All the recipes will catch my cats. I just posted lastnight with the cocopuffs. MY cat's don't go near cocopuffd! Just caught a possum not 15 minutes ago. Baited again with cocopuffs. I'll let you know more tomorrow. So far this week 4 possums, 3 *****, and a big ole tomcat. Had another **** this mornig but he figured out the trap. Wouldn't have if I had not put the wire on the 2 ring that keep the door closed. The wire made it easier for ME to open the door. He got the wire inside the trap and opened it from the inside. Anybody know the type trap I'm talking about? 2 ring that slide up to open the door? Almost need three hands. One on each ring. Then what do you open the door with?

This is fun!

Later 
Guys and gals


----------



## xdeano

i know the trap, they have a tendancy to rock and flip over on there tops and the rings slide down (up in this case towards the top) allowing the critter to get free. It only happens with large *****. I would definitly put a stake in one of the corners so this doesn't happen. You could also use a balled up piece of tin foil, works best on full moons. marshellow work good also. I have heard of using the coco puffs, but haven't tried it.

If you need a third hand, just flip the trap over on its top, the rings will slide towards the top and just reset with the free hand, flip it back over and away you go. 
xdeano


----------



## Carey

BTW. I hand caught that last possum in my trap by hand. "with my welding gloves" . Them suckers can sure put out a sink!!

Somebody try cocopuffs and let me know if they work for you.
And. NO! I'm not a rep!

COOCOO FOR COCOPUFFS..... :0)

My grandkids hate 'em! So do my cats!


----------



## Carey

Thanks XDEANO. I've heard more than once about he shiney stuff. But you have to wait for a full moon. I guess I didn't know how many critters I have around here. I guess you can tell by my other post. The setting of the trap was a lazy mans way of making things easier for him "ME" The wire is gone and the trap is set! I did reinforce the edges of the trap with some heavy wire. I say I lost a **** last night! If you saw the trap? You could not swear that it was not a bear! ***** are strong! Well.... I hope it was a **** anyway!... Thanks! Carey


----------



## Carey

Yep yep. Sure enough. Another **** this morning. I bet they have to sleep on the ground around here. Ain't enough room for 'em all in the trees. I do live on a mountain but it's in the city limits so there's no hunting. I have a good bit of woods around me and I'm only about 200 yards from a bluff that drops off to the big woods. Some folks around here think they are cute and feed them I guess. So they pretty much have it made. Oh well.. 
Carey


----------



## cya_coyote

cocopuffs... ok, i had to try it. had a farmer with some **** problems in his cattle feeders. so here i go... 2 weeks with 4 traps out.... 17 ****!! where were all these guys at last season? i took 33 off this same section last season, so evidently they like this area.

and, no cats caught. thats just what i was looking for. thanks carey...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Carey

SEE!! SEE!! I told you they'd go coocoo for cocopuffs! Good deal CYA. 17 ***** in 2 weeks? You been a busy man. I guess I finished my run a week or so ago. After 6 ***** and 6 possums they've stopped. I still keep a set trap out. But for a while now.... Nothing. And I can tell they're not going into the shop. Everythings like I left it and the cat water stays clean. Thanks for trying the cocopuffs. Just goes to prove it was not just my ***** that go coocoo. Plus there's no stinky mess to fool with and you always got snacks! Let me know if you continue having such luck!

Carey


----------



## Carey

Well CYA! You started it again. I had a dry run for a week or so. Then I read your post lastnight and BAMB! Another possum this morning.

Later

Carey


----------



## cya_coyote

lol, well keep them out of the way... i am done moving **** around. i set them loose in the country by a creek i plan on trapping when season starts up. big cornfield on the place, and a few old barns that don't get used, so they have everythign they need around. hopefully they don't move far and i will pick them up again.
'
yeah, thanks for the tip... will definately be using cocopuffs during season on a few sets. but i won't eat them myself... too dry. and they make the beer taste nasty... lol

cya

:sniper:


----------



## lake 17

I haven't used cocopuffs but i have used cat food, worked good.


----------



## cya_coyote

lake, around here we have too many skunks for cat food as bait. will catch every one in the adjoining counties too... at least it seems like it...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## songdog

In the area i live in, Vanilla wafers is the way to go. A customer of mine told me to try them. You will get a few possum also. They work well in real cold weather where some baits freeze and lose some of their effectiveness.


----------



## price403

I like to use marshmallow cream mixed with some sort of fruit drink mix. I use the Wally World brand version of Crystal Light in apple or raspberry flavor. It's sugar free so it mixes in quick and it makes a jar of marshmallow cream smell like fruit. No skunks or cats will eat it. Cherry would probably work good too, but I'm allergic to artificial cherry flavoring, so I couldn't tell you...


----------

